Ask HN: Do you feel lonely at work because of having different political views? - termimol
======
ziddoap
I'm a non-climate-denying, social-liberal in a hardcore pipeline and gas
company.

So, yes. Frequently.

------
ohiovr
I work for a facebooked conservative. I like him a lot though. His son is one
of my best friends all the way back to jr high school.

Edit: forgot to mention I consider myself a political nihilist because I find
popularity contests in national office at the expense of life itself to be
disgusting.

Furthermore politics seems to forget that we are all brothers and sisters that
share the same fate.

------
kleer001
No. I tend to keep those kind of opinions to myself at work.

~~~
kleer001
Because, in general (and specific), when dealing with humans in a forum where
emotions and feelings are paramount (which are most contexts) and a forum
where we will need to interact with these people again (which is most places)
it is far better to be nice (and taking into account the emotional state of
the participants) than it is to be right (or at least to think that we're
right).

This is so important it forms one of the five main human personality
components, that is Agreeableness.

------
perfect_loop
I'm a conservative in SV. I don't feel lonely, necessarily, but I do believe
that my political views may not be favorable. And, honestly, I don't really
see a point in arguing over politics with my co-workers, so it doesn't really
bother me or make me lonely.

